# Pictures! 2006 Rocky Mountain Outbacker Rally



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

As promised, but a few days late, here are the 2006 Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally pictures:

Rally Photos

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pictures Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Great looking rally photos...

Looked like everyone had a great time.

Gary


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW!!
That's all I can say about the campground. It looks GORGEOUS!!







Also looks like a good time was had by all!!
Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Randy,

Thank you for posting such great photos...it is so nice when names are mentioned so we can know who we're looking at










Were rocky mountain oysters on the menu too?









I can't wait to go to our first rally, they look like an absolute blast!

Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks like a really great rally, Randy!
Beautiful area, and good people!

But I have to ask (because it's expected of me), How many did you recruit for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah?










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Randy,
The pictures are fantastic, you really captured the fun times during the rally.







I wanted to personally thank you for putting together our weekend, and the time you spent doing so. We truly enjoyed meeting everyone , also the great company and conversation. I was wondering if you would put it out there again to our group, about purchasing the Rally Shirts. In talking with some of the gang, alot of them were not aware of the shirt, and the time limit in ordering them. In seeing the shirt, and after a great rally,







I think you would get a great response. You can start with me ordering two







Again thank you for putting together a great time. I can hardly wait till next year!!!
Colorado Campers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

the pics are awesome. Great looking campground.

Only one question....those thick juicy steaks....why did I get one?









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

As always, great job with the pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time. And the scenery is just great!









The food looked good, too! I'm with Thor, where's my meat?

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great Pictures Randy. You win the best rally pics ever award. Names with each picture is


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Great pics. That campground looks like it has some great, private sites. Looks like a good time was had by all.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

looks like it was a great time!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice to see y'all had a great time, and wow, what a beautiful campground with excellent separation.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting such great pics. It's nice to see everyone involved and their campsites too. Just curious though -- anyone notice Colorado Campers not too level?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice, looks like everyone was having a great time, & what a Gorgeous CG









Tami


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great pix and summary, Randy!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Great pictures!! I loved how you put the names with the faces!







Looks like it was a lot of fun, and what a beautiful campground! I cant wait to go to our first rally. It's a looooong wait though!








Thanks for sharing!!

Jewels sunny


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pictures as usual Randy. Thanks for your efforts and putting together a Great Rally, we really enjoyed meeting everyone and putting a face to a name for once.

Bill.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

What an awesome location!! It looks like you all had a great time and weather!


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Great pictures Randy, and thanks again for pulling together this years rally.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

